# Can i apply for NewZealand PR & Australia PR at the same time?



## Tiberium (Sep 30, 2011)

Dear All,

I seem to be qualified for both Australia & Newzealand , i would like to apply for BOTH PRs. Reason for this is i need to immigrate asap due to bad situation on my country, and i don't want to risk applying only for 1, then if things dont work due to quickly changing immigration laws out i lose both opportunities! I want to apply for both, and hope to get one of them or both of them (ofcourse i'll settle only in 1 of them). 

Is it ok to apply for both ? ( i have the funds) , Will NZ Immigration object if they found out that i ALSO applied for Australia PR and vise versa? (can they even find out in the first place??) are They (NZ & AU Immigration) linked together somehow & they cross check records because of the Trans-Tasman agreement ? Or they don't care as long as i'm qualified and paying my PR Fees? 

Sorry if this is a weird question, i just don't want to avoid any issues that might arise from applying in 2 places at once.

Thanks alot !


Appreciate your comments.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tiberium said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I seem to be qualified for both Australia & Newzealand , i would like to apply for BOTH PRs. Reason for this is i need to immigrate asap due to bad situation on my country, and i don't want to risk applying only for 1, then if things dont work due to quickly changing immigration laws out i lose both opportunities! I want to apply for both, and hope to get one of them or both of them (ofcourse i'll settle only in 1 of them).
> 
> ...


You probably can - but if one or other asks 'why have you applied to the other country too' - what are you going to answer? 

You say - do they care? The answer is yes! Most countries don't want someone who 'wants to get out of my own county' - they want someone who 'wants to come to your country to make a positive difference to it'. They might think you're just looking for 'any port in a storm'.

And why do you want to get out so quickly? Surely SA has been changing for the last few years, not all of a sudden?

I'd think about why you want to move to each country (and not just 'to leave your own'), then make up your mind which one to apply to.


----------



## Tiberium (Sep 30, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> You probably can - but if one or other asks 'why have you applied to the other country too' - what are you going to answer?
> 
> You say - do they care? The answer is yes! Most countries don't want someone who 'wants to get out of my own county' - they want someone who 'wants to come to your country to make a positive difference to it'. They might think you're just looking for 'any port in a storm'.
> 
> ...


Thank you Topcat for your valuable reply, i have personal reasons its v complex, its due to things beyond my control, i have one objective which is to immigrate and contribute positively & permanently to whichever country opens its door for me. I want to apply in 2 places to reduce the risk, if i eventually don't get through in 1 of them atleast i get the other one. 

When you say, "if one or the other asks why have you applied to the other country too" is this a question they might ask the interview stage ? And how would they know if the first place that i applied in both places, do you mean both NZ & AU immigration dept are linked ? 


Thanks again.


----------

